

Useful Vim resources - PascalPrecht
https://github.com/PascalPrecht/vim-resources
Hey guys,
here is a list of Vim resources I found from time to time in the interwebs and it'd be great if you add yours!
======
johncoltrane
Hmm, this is a weird list.

1\. The following resources are badly missing:

    
    
      * vimtutor (emphasis)
    
      * :help (emphasis)
    
      * IRC: #vim
    
      * the vim wiki
    
      * the vim tag on stackoverflow
    
      * the vim tag on superuser
    
      * r/vim
    

2\. You should drop the "Plugins" part. These are not resources and your list
probably only reflects your opinion.

3\. You should point at Derek Wyatt's blog instead of ontwik.

